# Subs and Cdl Drivers Wanted in the Chicagoland area



## C.green (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey guys I know it's late to be looking for subs but had some down trucks and need to find some subs to take care of the routes for the remainder of the season. Company does not pay hourly, they pay per site but can come to an hourly agreement if needed. Also looking for 2 class c cdl drivers for our salt trucks. Also willing to pay referral bonus for anyone who sends me guys and they complete the season with us. All subs sites are small usually banks and small strip malls usually a 5hr route and cdl truck drivers get lots of hours 25+ hr for truck drivers. Any questions PM me or call/txt 331 2039366


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Good luck...guys probably bailing oot because of the lack of snow. 

Fortunately a good number of my seasonal drivers also have FT jobs. 

Hope you can find 'em!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good luck...guys probably bailing oot because of the lack of snow.
> 
> Fortunately a good number of my seasonal drivers also have FT jobs.
> 
> Hope you can find 'em!


plows will be coming for sale for cheap very shortly I have a feeling...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> plows will be coming for sale for cheap very shortly I have a feeling...


1_3 this weekend,


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss said:


> 1_3 this weekend,


ask mark if he believes the weather guessers


----------

